# Solved: How Do I Open Sony Vaio PCV-RX650 Desktop Case?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Gang,

I have a Sony Vaio PCV-RX650 PC DESKTOP PC. I can't open the case. It needs cleaning badly. There are no screws to it, or that I can find. How do I open it?

Thanks,
HULK


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

The sides slide and I think up, but could be towards front...there is nothing to grab you simply have to create the pressure...real tricky and you are right no screws anywhere.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rich-M said:


> The sides slide and I think up, but could be towards front...there is nothing to grab you simply have to create the pressure...real tricky and you are right no screws anywhere.


Hi Rich,

Thanks for the help. I located the System Reference Manual

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=PCVRX650

The answer is on page 36

Note: its _not _in the User's Guide..

There's a tab on the back left corner. Actually the manual says back _right _corner, but mine is different. Its hidden behind the frame. If you pull it backwards as far as it goes the front panel of the case falls away.

The top panel is the same way except you push _two _tabs on the top in the back of the machine, Then slide the top part of the case off.

Thanks again

HULK!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

That's right I forgot about the hidden tab...glad you got it!


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

No Problemmo!


----------



## jimmymac_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

To all,

I am trying to get the right side (looking at machine from the front) off a Sony PCV-RX650. I need to do this to be able to replace the DVD. I know how to get the left side off. I have a copy of the System Ref. Manual which shows how to remove the left side and how to add a hard drive. There is no mention of how to replace the CD or DVD. 

I beleive if I can get the right side off I can then remove the front bezel to slide the DVD out.

Any help will be greatly appreaciated.

Thnx in advance.

Jim


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

You need to download the manual listed in the link above. That will tell you how to open the case.

there are two tabs in the back of the machine. I don't remember what the exact motion is but if you push them to the left or right you should be able to open the case.


----------



## jimmymac_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hulk,

Thnx for your reply. The manual, I already had it, only explains how to remove the left side (looking at the front). I see the tabs but they look like they go up and down, not left or right. They are plastic and I'm afraid to put too much pressure on them. I have pressed on them (Left, right, up, down) but nothing seems to happen.

Tonight, I also sent a request to Sony Support asking for help. I'm desparate and frustrated.

Thnx again,

Jim


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

You'll have to get that info from Sony. 

I don't think you can open the right side because that's where the motherboard is.

The instructions for opening the case are located in the manual. If its not there I can't help you.

Sorry,
HULK


----------



## jimmymac_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hulk,

Thnx for your time. SONY was of no help. They directed me to the manuals I already have which don't address how to replace the DVD or CD at all. The information the manuals contain is good, just not complete. I guess I'll just have to return the new DVD.

You are probably right about the motherboard but how does one replace the DVD without removing the bezel in the front? To do that the right side of the bezel must be accessible.

Thnx again for your effort.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Most front bezels nowadays can be removed by pressing tabs on the bezel from inside the left panel. After unlatching the tabs, the bezel open like a door from left to right.


----------



## jimmymac_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hal,

Thnx for the input. I figured it out. You are right, there are tabs used to hold the front bezel in place. The bezel must be removed to take out the cd and/or dvd drive. There is a lower section and an upper section to the bezel. One can get to these after removing the left side (looking at the front). After that I removed the "cage" holding the hard drive(s). Then removed the screw holding the power supply in place to allow it to be moved out of the way prior to removing the 3-1/4 inch floppy drive. 

It was necessary to remove the floppy drive in order to get to the lower left tab (looking from the back) for the upper part of the bezel. Maybe it was only necessary to remove the upper part of the bezel but all the other hardware had to come out to get to that last tab.

The top also had to come off. Once the upper part of the front bezel was removed it was only necessary to push up on the two tabs in the back (of the top) and then gently tap on the front. This forced the top back so it could be lifted off. 

BTW, it is not necessary to remove the right side like I thought.

Jim


----------



## kbeaud79 (Apr 4, 2008)

I too have a PCV-RX650 which the door for the DVD drive refuses to open now. 
Just curious if there is anything that I can do to salvage the drive or if I should just replace it? If I replace it, are there any specific brands or models suggested that I use?
I really like this desktop and would like to keep using it.
Thanks for any ideas or suggestions....


----------

